# old English Style help!!



## kilo (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, Im a bonified rookie bowyer, I have made three english style selfbows and have had moderate success. They lasted for quite a while but I need help with strength. I want them to be historically accurate but also long lasting. I have read a lot about backings and about wood types. I have been using kiln dried, quarter cut of ash with no backing. I glued and tacked a leather handle. Should I back? I cant find sapwood for the life of me here in Utah. Please help. ie, sapwood suppliers or backing techniques.


----------

